
Evolution will no longer be taught in Turkish schools - FreeHugs
http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2017/08/20/540965889/in-turkey-schools-will-stop-teaching-evolution-this-fall?sc=tw
======
primeblue
>worried, but I hope it changes by the time my grandchildren are in high
school

Good luck with that.

